# payload



## novice1968 (Oct 9, 2009)

still looking for my 1st MH is payload 460KG adequate for 4 birth 6M home??
Two of us weight approx 180KG
REgarding heating , I take that it is powered by gas but if electricity is avaliable would heating be powered by electric ?? 
Thank you for advise in advance


----------



## novice1968 (Oct 9, 2009)

been logged out of the other forum because i have not subscribed yet, I was thinking that I will joined up after I get my 1st home then came across this site which to be honest seems less hectic with not so much adverts and the ethos of this site appeals to me
everything is new so takes me a while just to learn how to post and nevigate round the site

So back to my question you kindly advised 
What payload i should be looking for then 
how does the heating works?? is not all homes powered by gas and what system i should be looking for powered by gas?electric
thanks in advance


----------



## cipro (Oct 10, 2009)

novice1968 said:


> been logged out of the other forum because i have not subscribed yet, I was thinking that I will joined up after I get my 1st home then came across this site which to be honest seems less hectic with not so much adverts and the ethos of this site appeals to me
> everything is new so takes me a while just to learn how to post and nevigate round the site
> 
> So back to my question you kindly advised
> ...


 
I don't now of any motorhomes that don't run on gas 
My van runs on electric and gas or both at the same time, that is 
scarey. When on hu your heating is free as you are already paying for
electric. Idon't have a gas fire just blow heating, draw back with blow heating is the fan is run off the liesure battery and wild camping with
heating on the battery's will take a hammering

Payload, well higher the better. 460 not bad, if you have a tag axel
it could be double. but I think 600 kg might be average for c class 
motorhome. 

Gas bottles
Water ( fresh poss 120lts)
people 75 kg each about 
bikes on the back 
then the food and beer a must you are then eating in
your payload I would say I am probably slightly over.

Hope this helps


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Oct 11, 2009)

Couple of questions to answer your questions - do you know if the 460kgs excludes the likes of full fuel tank, full water tank. 60 litres of diesel weighs about 45kgs and 100litres of water weighs 100kgs. Add on all the other bits and pieces - pots, pans, crockery, food, etc. probably another 100kgs at best.

I think I'd be trying for something a little higher in terms of payload - 600 to 700kgs.

Heating - will depend on the make and model of heater. There are gas, electric (240V) and diesel heaters, usually the heating is controlled by a 12V power supply (gas/diesel).


----------



## BedfordMJ (Oct 11, 2009)

my heating runs on diesel - webasto dual top, great system.


----------



## novice1968 (Oct 12, 2009)

thank you for all your posts, it seems the more i read in the forum the more comfused i am i have never driven any vehicle other than an estate car so decided to get a MH of max length 6M Went to a couple of 
mh shows and was told that A class is the best type to get or am i wrong. so decided to look for a hymer they are all less than 3500kg last one i looked at i was told 469kg payload includes driver, disel, water. so not enough, anyhow it's been sold now and i am back to where i started 
THe size of MH i have in mind would i ever able to find one which got a decent payload or shall i stop paying the food bills and start going on a starvation diet!! mrs will be mad!!


----------



## biggirafe (Oct 12, 2009)

novice1968 said:


> thank you for all your posts, it seems the more i read in the forum the more comfused i am i have never driven any vehicle other than an estate car so decided to get a MH of max length 6M Went to a couple of
> mh shows and was told that A class is the best type to get or am i wrong. so decided to look for a hymer they are all less than 3500kg last one i looked at i was told 469kg payload includes driver, disel, water. so not enough, anyhow it's been sold now and i am back to where i started
> THe size of MH i have in mind would i ever able to find one which got a decent payload or shall i stop paying the food bills and start going on a starvation diet!! mrs will be mad!!


It all depends what your needs are, I would not be looking too much at the payload or vehicle type. Concentrate on the layout and then find a van that fits your needs and budget, If you need 4 beds then you need to get a MH that has 4 beds, if you need 6 then thats what you need. IMHO an A class vehicle is not particularly better as such, they are just built differently and can cost substantially more money. Others may well disagree. Its your money don't be swayed by salesman who have a vested interest in selling you the most expensive vehicle they can.

We have a 6 berth MH. Its unleaden weight is 2.7 and the max plated weight is 3.4 tonnes, about 700kg of empty payload, this excludes filling the water tank, petrol etc. As a percentage of the vehicles original payload yes it is a small amount but then I have chosen to take the kitchen sink, plus cooker, plus shower and 3 double beds on the road with me 

We have 2 kids and I like to take plenty of beer with me. We rarely get anywhere near the max weight even when going for several days. Like all camping you learn to take only what you really need.

Almost all motorhomes are the same, They are built on a chassis for a van or similar. The MH body, fridge, beds cooker etc all eat into the amount you can carry. Its not like a normal van that starts empty and then allows you load 2 tonnes of bricks into the back. 

If you can get 460kg in the van you looked at then thats nearly half a tonne of diesel, water, beer, food and clothes that seems good to me


----------



## novice1968 (Oct 12, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> We have a 6 berth MH. Its unleaden weight is 2.7 and the max plated weight is 3.4 tonnes, about 700kg of empty payload, this excludes filling the water tank, petrol etc. As a percentage of the vehicles original payload yes it is a small amount but then I have chosen to take the kitchen sink, plus cooker, plus shower and 3 double beds on the road with me :
> If you can get 460kg in the van you looked at then thats nearly half a tonne of diesel, water, beer, food and clothes that seems good to me



is unleaden weight refers to just the chassis plus engine and plated weight maximun vehicle weight legally permitted?
so after all fixtures are in beds/heating/fridfes/seats ect. plyload refers to weight of water/fuel/ people/ food/ drinks which adds up to plated weight (mobile weights so to speak)


----------



## biggirafe (Oct 12, 2009)

novice1968 said:


> is unleaden weight refers to just the chassis plus engine and plated weight maximun vehicle weight legally permitted?


Correct



novice1968 said:


> so after all fixtures are in beds/heating/fridfes/seats ect. plyload refers to weight of water/fuel/ people/ food/ drinks which adds up to plated weight (mobile weights so to speak)


Correct, for my van, Max permited weight is 3.4 tonne minus unleaden weight 2.7 tonne = 700kg of allowed payload.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 12, 2009)

It depends if the 6 people are traveling in the van.

For the people are travelling in the van, I'd be looking for about 150 kg per person = 90kg person and heavy 60kg suitcase. 200kg per person would be ideal to allow for things like camping tables for outdoors etc. Women are usually lighter but this is more than made up for by the huge numbers of pairs of shoes they have to bring 

More often than not, the van wont have seatbelts for 6 so if only two or three travel in the van and the rest go in a car, then the problem eases.


----------



## biggirafe (Oct 12, 2009)

LOL Wicked, 
My missus needs a trailer for her shoes


----------



## novice1968 (Oct 12, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> Correct
> 
> 
> Correct, for my van, Max permited weight is 3.4 tonne minus unleaden weight 2.7 tonne = 700kg of allowed payload.



another ? please, on any given home how do i gauge/estimate the combine weight of fixtures so i can deduce how much mobile weight i have roughly


----------



## biggirafe (Oct 12, 2009)

novice1968 said:


> another ? please, on any given home how do i gauge/estimate the combine weight of fixtures so i can deduce how much mobile weight i have roughly



The unladen weight of 2.7 tonne includes all the fixtures and fittings that came with the Motorhome from the Motorhome manufacturer. 

I can't speak for other makes but mine has a second plate added by swift that clearly states my allowed payload. Its next too the original van manufactorers plate. If you google the make of van I'm sure you will find the info you need on most manufactorers web sites


----------



## Proff (Oct 13, 2009)

Most Adverts on Ebay, in the mags or on Mobile.de give the gross weight of the Motorhome..
Some also give the Tare [unladen in running order] weight.
Being as most are based on commercial vehicle chassis, the tare weight usually [99% of time] includes a driver and 50% fuel..
If you are lucky enough to have passed your driving test before 1997, you are allowed to drive any vehicle up to 7.5 tonne Gross [ aka GVW or MVW] 
Example, Our Hymer 660 is 3 tonne tare, [actually 2.9 tonne without me in it] Our gross weight [GVW] is 4.6 tonne.
That gives us a 1.6 tonne payload, which is fantastic 
Our old van which was a VWLT35 TDI 1997 [sprinter shape] Magnum Mobile had a Tare weight of 3 tonne but a GVW of only 3.5 tonne, = only 500 kgs payload which when going for 6 to 8 weeks wild camping/tramping round Europe was IMHO not enough..
The reason for the extra payload and loading is the back axle weight and configuration.
VW had 2 wheels and 2.2 tonne max rear axle load.
Hymer [Merc]  has 4 wheels and 3.5 tonne max rear axle load.
Front axle for both vehicles is 1.6 tonne.
You will notice that when added together the axle loads exceed the GVW allowed.. thats the only leeway in loading you get.. Go over GVW or Max axle weights and VOSA will be rubbing their grimey little hands 
You can be 3.4 tonne loaded { on a 3.5 tonne MVW vehicle} but have 2.4 on rear axle and 1 tonne front axle weight and you are liable to be fined for exceeding rear weight  ,This is a Common occurance with M/Homes with Motorcycles on rear racks..
thats what those pads are in Laybys where the VOSA do checks...
Lots of newer  Motor Homes have 3.8 tonne GVW [on 4 road wheels = 300 kgs more payload] which is great IF you passed test before 1997.
Otherwise you "should" have them downgraded to 3.5 tonne.... on the Plate so Vosa can see it on check stops.

The way we got around the worry with our VW was to tow a trailer with my Mo' bike and heavy stuff like spare gas bottles, safari room and spare 50 liters of fresh water, as you are allowed to go to 4.25 Gross TRAIN weight without a trailer licence or HGV license [750 kg max gross weight trailer either braked or unbraked] if you passed test later than 1997.
Before 1997 you can go to 8.25 tonne Gross Train weight.
Still with a max of 750 kg trailer unless you have B+E or C+E entitlement on your license..
{ This is the section of the Trailer law that is under so much discussion lately, eg you have 4.6 tonne m/h with 6.6 tonne GTW which theoretically will give you a trailer allowance of 2 tonne [ A smart car and trailer maybe ] 
BUT depending on the VOSA operative you are speaking to at any particular time you are either OK or towing illegally by exceeding the 750kg trailer "rule" .
How the hell are we supposed to know if THEY don't  }
Bloody GOVT make it harder and bloody harder year by year to understand and comply to these IMHO un needed regs


----------



## biggirafe (Oct 13, 2009)

I was not aware that the unladen weight included the driver + 50% full tank, thanks for that. I still won't tell the missus she already has the kitchen sink


----------



## novice1968 (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks guides iam quite clear now great relieve to know that unleading weight includes driver and water payload of 400kgish willbe sufficient for both of us


----------



## Proff (Oct 14, 2009)

novice1968 said:


> thanks guides iam quite clear now great relieve to know that unleading weight includes driver and water payload of 400kgish willbe sufficient for both of us



Slight correction to your post>>
Tare { in99%} includes Driver and 50% *FUEL * load not water as originally the good vehicle base would not have been made with that in mind..

From 2005 Peugeot/ Fiat/Citroen have made a designated M/H chassis which is available in Front [2 wheel ] Chassis cab or complete with lowline rear chassis..

Before you wonder how, let me enlighten you 
The 2 wheel versions are sold as pairs and temp bolted together as "push me pull yous" and can be seen most days at Avonmouth when you cross via M5 heading North......


----------



## novice1968 (Oct 14, 2009)

Proff said:


> Slight correction to your post>>
> 
> in Front [2 wheel ] Chassis cab or complete with lowline rear chassis..
> 
> The 2 wheel versions are sold as pairs and temp bolted together as "push me pull yous" and can be seen most days at Avonmouth when you cross via M5 heading North......



Hi what do they mean above, please explain, i am not really machanical minded. Thank you so much


----------



## Proff (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Novice.
This link will lead you to the Fiat motorhome chassis...
Fiat Ducato Camper [Product - Chassis]
but some of the bigger motorhomes use an ALKO twin axle rear chassis and thats when they deliver two Cabs chopped off behind front seats and bolted [temporarily] together...They are then split and reassembled on their ALKO chassis as either 4 or 6 wheelers

I'm looking for a pic to post


----------



## novice1968 (Oct 14, 2009)

Proff said:


> Hi Novice.
> This link will lead you to the Fiat motorhome chassis...
> Fiat Ducato Camper [Product - Chassis]
> but some of the bigger motorhomes use an ALKO twin axle rear chassis and thats when they deliver two Cabs chopped off behind front seats and bolted [temporarily] together...They are then split and reassembled on their ALKO chassis as either 4 or 6 wheelers
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Oct 30, 2009)

Proff said:


> Example, Our Hymer 660 is 3 tonne tare, [actually 2.9 tonne without me in it] Our gross weight [GVW] is 4.6 tonne.
> That gives us a 1.6 tonne payload, which is fantastic



I have just had my Hymer S700 (1992) weighed this morming unladen

We have added an 85cm Oyster Satelite Dish, 85 litre LPG gas tank. Gasparini Self Energy EG20 LPG generator, 2 x 110 Ah leisure batteries, and a 1600w inverter, Rear view camera and monitor, CB radio, Sat Nav and have replaced the awning from an Omnistor 5000 to an 8000 which is slightly wider.

This has added 200kg to the original ULW of the vehicle.

I was pleasantly suprised to find that the plated ULW was 3600 kg yet the vehicle now still only weighs in at 3380kg. Front Axel 1280 kg.  Rear Axel 2080 kg. 

I have looked at the plate under the bonnet and it does not have entries for Font and Rear axel  Just ULW 3600kg and MGW 4600kg on it.

Does anyone have the correct loaded axel weights for the Merceedes 410D (Transporter Chassis) 1992.  I am sure I have seen them but cannot find out where it was.


----------



## barryd (Nov 1, 2009)

Knowing what I know now about payload, when we buy our next van I am going to insist that before we agree to purchase it is driven to a weigh bridge and actually weighed with me in it.  There have been some real horror stories about some vans claiming adequate payload only for the new owners to find they can’t put anything in it as its overweight very quickly.  I reckon actually weighing it rather than just going by the plates or the seller’s knowledge is the only way to be certain.  If they don’t agree, walk away.


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 1, 2009)

If you look through the tech specs of any of the motorhomes they have the UL, MGW & payload listed. Usually somewhere they will have a note saying what the state of the van is for the UL weight such as how full the tanks are etc. (I think there is some european standard somewhere) what annoys me is they only list the driver at 70kg, I think that the allowance should be for the number of berths i.e. a 4 berth has to allow 4 x 70 kgs. I got really annoyed when we were looking at vans last year & talking to dealers about payload often they would give comments such as 'you've got loads' , '300 kgs is plenty' & dismissing my concerns.
If you are overloaded & have a serious accident your insurance might be invalidated for any claim you are making.
I have a theoretical payload of 865kgs, I keep meaning to get it weighed just to check. Importantly is the axle loading as you have to within the overall & the individual axle weight. One thing I'm certain of my next van will have to have a minimum of 1000 kgs before I will consider it.


----------



## barryd (Nov 1, 2009)

Kontiki said:


> If you look through the tech specs of any of the motorhomes they have the UL, MGW & payload listed. Usually somewhere they will have a note saying what the state of the van is for the UL weight such as how full the tanks are etc. (I think there is some european standard somewhere) what annoys me is they only list the driver at 70kg, I think that the allowance should be for the number of berths i.e. a 4 berth has to allow 4 x 70 kgs. I got really annoyed when we were looking at vans last year & talking to dealers about payload often they would give comments such as 'you've got loads' , '300 kgs is plenty' & dismissing my concerns.
> If you are overloaded & have a serious accident your insurance might be invalidated for any claim you are making.
> I have a theoretical payload of 865kgs, I keep meaning to get it weighed just to check. Importantly is the axle loading as you have to within the overall & the individual axle weight. One thing I'm certain of my next van will have to have a minimum of 1000 kgs before I will consider it.



I absoulutely agree.  There were a couple of dealers selling £40K vans on Ebay and I quizzed them about the available payload, 2 said they didnt know and would come back to me.  Never heard anything.  We were lucky with our Kontiki 640.  We wanted to fit a scooter on the back and I carefully did all the sums and with (I think around 700KG payload) we could just do it.  When we were fully loaded for a 3 month tour we were 60KG under the max limit and right on the limit on the back axle.  We were weighed at the swiss border in the summer as well and we were just under.  Had we had another person on board or a full tank of water that may have tipped us over the limit.  Like you said the next van we get will be in excess of 1000KG payload or Im not interested.  To me its a very important consideration when buying your first van.  You might find something lovely and shiny that fits the bill, hand over you life savings only to find out you have to leave the wife and her clothes at home (actually some people might not think thats a bad thing)

Cheers
Barry


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 1, 2009)

barryd said:


> We were weighed at the swiss border in the summer as well and we were just under.  Had we had another person on board or a full tank of water that may have tipped us over the limit.
> 
> Cheers
> Barry



Thats concerning Barry, we already have a Sat dish, Air con and top box fitted. I think I need to get myself weighed so that I have a clear idea of what I can get in for our trip. Your right we have about 700kg payload on the 640 but that can soon be taken up when you have a family 

Does anyone know where you can get yourself weighed, for free of course


----------



## vwalan (Nov 1, 2009)

try scrap yards,heavy haulage depots, quarries ,steelyards etc. the weight problem is a growing concern throughout europe, thats why many converters here and on the continent are offering 6.5 or 7.5 ton truck conversions. to give a good payload you need atleast a 5 ton van/truck to start with. thats why 508 mercs were so popular years ago. 3.5 ton is ok for weekends but any attempt at long terming they are not big enough wt. wise. i think the best today are iveco daily or go for mitsubishi canter or isuzu truck and box .you can have double cabs. australia does some real nice conversions on these, even 4x4 versions available. remember if you are caught overloaded you will be made to unload things before you are allowed to carry on your journey. cheers alan.


----------



## barryd (Nov 1, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> Thats concerning Barry, we already have a Sat dish, Air con and top box fitted. I think I need to get myself weighed so that I have a clear idea of what I can get in for our trip. Your right we have about 700kg payload on the 640 but that can soon be taken up when you have a family
> 
> Does anyone know where you can get yourself weighed, for free of course



I reckon the Aircon will be a killer.  However dont forget we put a scooter and rack on which added 150KG so you will have that to play with.  We use a local agricultural supplies company called Farmway.  They weigh the whole van, the front axle and then the back axle.  It costs a fiver and you get a print out showing all three weights.  Its important to do it this way as you may be under but you may be over on one axle, I.e back or front heavy.  If you go to Switzerland there is a good chance they will weigh you in a Kontiki as they dont believe its under 3500KG as its such a big van.  They weigh you and give you a print out.  Everytime we crossed the Swiss border we were pulled over and asked about our weight.  Once we showed the the print out from our first visit they were happy.  I also had 60 bottles of pils lager from Germany on board and intended to drink my way into Switzerland if we were slightly over!

Cheers
BArry


----------



## runnach (Nov 1, 2009)

I am following this thread with interest.

I think the conclusion is quite a simple one.

Ignore salesmans claims,Manufacturers figures etc ...get the van weighed you then know what true tolerance you have got.

Be mindful some manufacturers in times gone by for plating reasons remove Spare wheel and Jack to ensure that their van is treated as an LGV.

Fiat Ducato LWB 1800 for those that were wondering.

Channa


----------



## guerdeval (Nov 1, 2009)

My Hymer S820 is 5990kg gvw and 8990kg gtw giving me  a tonne payload IN the van and still able to pull 2 tonne, this is on the biggest Sprinter chassis ,it still returns 20mpg towing a Ford Ka and everything but the kitchen sink in it including safari room,bbq and god knows what else she puts in those mysterious boxes that never get opened!    NAH NAH NAH NAH NAH!


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 1, 2009)

barryd said:


> I reckon the Aircon will be a killer.  However dont forget we put a scooter and rack on which added 150KG so you will have that to play with.  We use a local agricultural supplies company called Farmway.  They weigh the whole van, the front axle and then the back axle.  It costs a fiver and you get a print out showing all three weights.  Its important to do it this way as you may be under but you may be over on one axle, I.e back or front heavy.  If you go to Switzerland there is a good chance they will weigh you in a Kontiki as they dont believe its under 3500KG as its such a big van.  They weigh you and give you a print out.  Everytime we crossed the Swiss border we were pulled over and asked about our weight.  Once we showed the the print out from our first visit they were happy.  I also had 60 bottles of pils lager from Germany on board and intended to drink my way into Switzerland if we were slightly over!
> 
> Cheers
> BArry



Thanks, I'll have a look around the area to see who can weigh me. I believe 700kg or there abouts is enough payload for a family, Thats 1/2 a ton of clothes or beer or food. You don't need to drive around with a full tank of water. I have considered removing the air con. Its not something we use. I think I turned it on once in August. Trouble is I bet there is a bloody big hole in the roof where its been fitted 

We have been camping for years and learn't a long time ago you only need 1 mug each 1 plate each etc etc. There is no point in taking anything 'just in case'. If its that important and you forgot it then you just have to buy it on route.


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't forget that you & your families weight needs to be taken into account so you need all the people in the van when it's weighed. Also every bit of extra equipment reduces the available payload, its suprising how much stuff you carry & you can only appreciate it & the weight when you unload it all. I don't understand why anybody would want a van plated at 3500kg (unless its for medical or age restriction) many vans can have the weight uprated to 3850kg without any mods its just a paperwork exercise. The road tax is also cheaper . When I collected my van (Adria based on the Renault Master)  the dealer had registered it 3500kg even though I said I wanted the 3850kg. As he didn't have the V5 he gave me the new weight plate from the manufacturer & said all I needed to do was to show it at the local DVLA & get it changed on the log book which is what I did & got a refund on the tax .


----------



## barryd (Nov 1, 2009)

Kontiki said:


> Don't forget that you & your families weight needs to be taken into account so you need all the people in the van when it's weighed. Also every bit of extra equipment reduces the available payload, its suprising how much stuff you carry & you can only appreciate it & the weight when you unload it all. I don't understand why anybody would want a van plated at 3500kg (unless its for medical or age restriction) many vans can have the weight uprated to 3850kg without any mods its just a paperwork exercise. The road tax is also cheaper . When I collected my van (Adria based on the Renault Master)  the dealer had registered it 3500kg even though I said I wanted the 3850kg. As he didn't have the V5 he gave me the new weight plate from the manufacturer & said all I needed to do was to show it at the local DVLA & get it changed on the log book which is what I did & got a refund on the tax .



Hi.  Can you elaberate on this?  I think our Kontiki is rated at 3460 (or somewhere just under 3500KG.  As I mentioned it already has a payload of around 700KG which is fine (just).  Are you saying that just by carrying out a paper based exercise I can increase it to 3850kg? And that also we would pay less road tax?  Interested to find out more.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 1, 2009)

You need to check to see if your van can be uprated without any modifications, the Kon tiki is on the Alko chassis & if you contact Alko they can tell you what the max it can be changed to. Usually there is a number somewhere on the chassis saying which it is.
On my last van it was a Frankia A class on the 2.8 JTD Fiat with an Alko chassis. I was rated at 3850kg from the manufacturers. The max I could go to according to Alko was 4000 kgs but to do this I could either upgrade the from springs or the rear torsion bars (or even do both) but even if I increased the rear & the front I couldn't go beyond the 4000 kgs. As the van tended to be nose down & rolled on the corners I opted just to get the front done. This was done at a place on the Mosel for about 400 euros & they did all the paperwork for me.
The tax for a PHG (private heavy goods) is £165, don't know why but it is


----------



## barryd (Nov 1, 2009)

Cheers for that, I will contact them.  Strange how the tax is less though although not much less.

Regards
Barry


----------



## vwalan (Nov 1, 2009)

hi barry . you could speek to gareth marsh at SV TEC google them they specialise in chassis uprating. the tax is different because private heavy goods is cheaper. never went up the same in a budget a few years ago. well worth doing if you can. sometimes it may be just adding air bags does enough. remember if you uprate the suspension and not the weight allowed you could decrease how much you have as payload. airbags n compressor reduce payload. cheers alan.


----------



## barryd (Nov 1, 2009)

Cheers Alan but I was under the impression that it might be possible to increase the payload without actually doing anything to the van or have I missunderstood?  I will contact them and see what they say

Barry


----------



## vwalan (Nov 1, 2009)

hi barry ,it may be possible without modification. just another way of increasing the weight allowed. 
its when i hear of folk fitting extra springs etc from a higher wt model but dont change the paperwork that suprises me . if you dont change the plated wt you infact lower the payload. in your case if you fitted airbags you would have 700kg minus the weight of the bags. if you didnt alter things. 
try it and you never know you could be lucky. also vehicles over 3,500kg only need 1mm of tread on their tyres . can be handy if away for along time saves the expense when away.


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Cheers Alan but I was under the impression that it might be possible to increase the payload without actually doing anything to the van or have I missunderstood?  I will contact them and see what they say
> 
> Barry



Hi Barry
Can you let me know how you get on please?


----------



## barryd (Nov 2, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> Hi Barry
> Can you let me know how you get on please?




Yep no problem

Barry


----------



## barryd (Nov 2, 2009)

vwalan said:


> hi barry . you could speek to gareth marsh at SV TEC google them they specialise in chassis uprating. the tax is different because private heavy goods is cheaper. never went up the same in a budget a few years ago. well worth doing if you can. sometimes it may be just adding air bags does enough. remember if you uprate the suspension and not the weight allowed you could decrease how much you have as payload. airbags n compressor reduce payload. cheers alan.



Hi

I found their website and had a good rake around.  I havent phoned them yet and I am not sure if I will.  The website is very informative but it did raise a couple of questions.  If I raise my payload over 3500KG then there are some concerns.  My insurance may be effected, there are restrictions on recovery if you break down and are over 3500KG (this is a major concern) and it presumably bumps you up a class on toll roads.  I did find a little software program to work out if you could fit a scooter and rack which was interesting.  I did this manually when I got the van and it worked out correct to the KG! which was reasuring.  Not sure if Im going to bother now as I dont think I need to.  Also it may be to my advantage when selling the van if someone wants it who can only drive below 3500KG.

What does everyone think?


----------



## ajs (Nov 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Hi
> Not sure if Im going to bother now as I dont think I need to. Also it may be to my advantage when selling the van if someone wants it who can only drive below 3500KG.
> 
> What does everyone think?


 

agree..

 regards 
aj


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> What does everyone think?



If you don't need to do it then don't as you say it could cause more issues than its worth. I'm going to fully load for europe and get myself weighed and then see whats what. 

I still think 700kg regardless of the aircon and 3 pushbikes should be plenty, its a 1/2 ton of water, food, clothes and odd sods. Some vans with only 300kg or so would be a problem I think for a family


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I may have been misunderstanding this topic.

I was working on un-laden weight being under 3500kg being the weight for tax and restricted (over 70) driving.  

After also reading the site SvTech - Special Vehicle Technology it would appear that it is gross vehicle weight that is applied for revenue weight and licence restrictions.

My Hymer S700 motorhome has revenue weight as 3400kg on log book 
3600kg unladen weight on plate under the bonnet
Gross vehicle weight of 4600kg on plate
Train weight on plate 5600kg on Plate
No axle weights mentioned on plate or log book.

It is currently taxed as Motor Caravan PLG

Can any of you put me right on these matters


----------



## AndyC (Nov 2, 2009)

It is the gross weight that is the relevant one for road tax and restricted (over 70) driving.

Any motorhome with  GVW over 3500kg should be in the PHGV taxation class, currently £165/year.

The revenue weight is not relevant for a motorhome, but if present on the V5C, should be the gross weight of the vehicle.

AndyC


------------------
No sig?


----------



## vwalan (Nov 2, 2009)

sometimes they get voluntary down platedon import. or people dont give the right weight.your does need making correct either visit dvla office and let them see plate on vehicle or fit another thattallies with 3,5ookg. you have to work out what suits you best . as for up plating its not a problem to revert it back if and when you sell. you m,ake the choice. i like lots of spare capacity , if you want to bring home wine n beer orpick up another bike abroad etc. i,m lucky i run with about 2,5oo kg payload. cheers alan.


----------



## barryd (Nov 2, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> If you don't need to do it then don't as you say it could cause more issues than its worth. I'm going to fully load for europe and get myself weighed and then see whats what.
> 
> I still think 700kg regardless of the aircon and 3 pushbikes should be plenty, its a 1/2 ton of water, food, clothes and odd sods. Some vans with only 300kg or so would be a problem I think for a family




Yeah it should be more than enough but if its going to niggle away at you then get the family in the van, put your stuff in it (or guess what it will weigh) and go down the weigh bridge.  Get the print out, stuff it in the glove box and be happy!  At the end of the day the Kontiki is a 6 berth top of the range MH thats been one of the longest running models ever made (probably the longest though i dont know) so it should be fine!


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> Yeah it should be more than enough but if its going to niggle away at you then get the family in the van, put your stuff in it (or guess what it will weigh) and go down the weigh bridge.  Get the print out, stuff it in the glove box and be happy!  At the end of the day the Kontiki is a 6 berth top of the range MH thats been one of the longest running models ever made (probably the longest though i dont know) so it should be fine!



 We are beginning to love ours, I can't imagine being in something smaller with 2 kids. Infanticide springs to mind.

This has been a great thread with some interesting facts coming to light regards running weights of MH's


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 2, 2009)

There is no problem downplating to a lower weight, increasing the weight on some vans might not be possible without some modification. As long as you are happy with what you have then there isn't a problem, just remember the unladen weight is without any extra fitted to the van (a 4 metre awning weighs approx. 25 kgs) the other important thing is how the weight is distributed. If you take the van to a weighbridge you will get the total weight & the weight of each axle.


----------



## AndyC (Nov 3, 2009)

Sure downplating is not a problem, but remember that it's the weights stamped on the VIN or chassis plate that the VOSA inspectors will check if you are ever stopped for a weight check. A check a few months ago found that 80% of motorhomes stopped were overweight.

The safest way, as has been mentioned, is to load up the motorhome with everything you normally take (including people!) and get the total and axle weights checked at a local weighbridge (see here for a listing: The Chris Hodge/Commercial Motor UK weighbridges page)

AndyC

-------------------
www.ukmotorhomes.net


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 3, 2009)

AndyC said:


> Sure downplating is not a problem, but remember that it's the weights stamped on the VIN or chassis plate that the VOSA inspectors will check if you are ever stopped for a weight check. A check a few months ago found that 80% of motorhomes stopped were overweight.
> 
> The safest way, as has been mentioned, is to load up the motorhome with everything you normally take (including people!) and get the total and axle weights checked at a local weighbridge (see here for a listing: The Chris Hodge/Commercial Motor UK weighbridges page)
> 
> ...




Thanks Andy I've added that one to my favorites


----------

